# What fast 09 freeride board do you reccomend?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Yo. I'm an advancing intermediate snowboarding in Nagano, Japan. I'm 6 feet tall and about 170 pounds. I'm currently riding an 08 Rossignol S9 premier 159cm with a pair of 09 Burton Mission bindings. 

I'm looking for a board which does better in the powder and the steeps and can go very fast overall. I never ride rails or boxes. I do like to do jumps sometimes, both jumps in the park and natural ones. But I don't want a board that will handle terribly on anything but powder and steeps...

I want to buy a board now, out of season, while they are cheaper. 

I'm currently looking at either an Arbor A-Frame 162 or a Never Summer Heritage 162. The Never Summer Titan looks like an awesome board, but the 164 seems a little too big to handle and a 160 seems too small for powder... what do you think? 

Recommendations from people who know more than me please. 

Also, what is a good pair of free-ride bindings? 

Thanks


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You might want to consider the Bataleon Riot as well. There's a review on here which stated the board is stupid fast and crazy fun. For binders, maybe Rome Arsenals, Ride CAD or Union Forces.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've heard great things about the Titan. I'd like to check it out myself.

As for bindings, I'll vouch for Arsenals. I love mine in deep powder.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> It is a very stiff board and I have had mine up to 62 MPH according to GPS and it remains very quiet with no chatter..


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:thats insane


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you think I would be able to ride a 164?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 180 and ride a 165 so I think you could pull that off if it were a deep powder board. I don't think having a slightly larger board is a big idea, though. Some people feel that if you deviate a couple centimeters it is a catastrophic mistake. :dunno:


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I don't think having a slightly larger board is a big idea, though. Some people feel that if you deviate a couple centimeters it is a catastrophic mistake.


Agreed. A 5cm increase would be noticeable, but with a little time to adjust I can't see this being a problem. I've found that I really prefer riding a longer board in just about any conditions, the ones I have that are under 170cm just don't get used that much anymore now that I've gotten used to the bigger ones. I think a 164 Titan would be a great board for the OP but NS also makes the Premier F1 in a 161 & 163 so that could be an option as well.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

You should grab RidePowders Bataleon Enemy

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/15462-clearance-sale.html


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm 180 and ride a 165 so I think you could pull that off if it were a deep powder board. I don't think having a slightly larger board is a big idea, though. Some people feel that if you deviate a couple centimeters it is a catastrophic mistake. :dunno:


Totally agree. People geek out on a few centimeters which is just north of an inch. I'm heavier than all mentioned and have spent some time on a 156, 159, & 163 this year. I just ordered a 148 evo-r for my kid that will be 11 in Dec. I'll probably take it for a spin just for some giggles. Boards, bikes, cars, etc. all ride a little different. You just adjust a little bit to accommodate the difference. It might just take you outside of your normal box and introduce you to something you've never experienced b4 yet totally enjoy. I'm already thinking about a Titan 169(not that I'm ready for it). Just seems crazy to not go bigger than my 163. Those Premier F1's are pretty slick as well(can you tell I'm an NS fan).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

You want a fast, all-mountain board?

Get one of these:
Burton T6
Forum Seeker

I ride the Seeker and I beat my friends down the mountain everytime.

But a T6 is built for speed - as long as you keep it waxed.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a flow infinite that is fast and stable if you want another option to throw on the table.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Here`s the deal with a big board. You have your "ideal" length for your weight and you can go up or down without experiencing any real performance issues that will be limiting. Obviously, a shorter board is going to be lighter overall in weight than the same board in a longer length. It will turn sharper and spin easier. When going longer, you will add weight and the thing will require more room to get turns accomplished and will be a little harder to spin. Camber is also going to effect your performance depending on length. Going really short and you will loose some of the rebound energy from the camber of the board and going really big you will start to experience an inability to flatten out the camber when you want.
> 
> As a matter of practicality, a larger board will be very ridable to you and even beneficial for float in powder and stability at high speed. You, as the rider will just need to ride the thing a little and get used to it and dial in your technique for that board and work within it`s limits. As an example, I am 180 and generally ride a 156 for Park and a 159-160 for all mountain. My pow board is a 169 and I really feel the difference in it when I ride. When I take it into the trees, I must allow a lot more room for turns as the thing just is`nt as quick as my shorter boards. It excels though in deep pow on big lines when I go to Alaska where I have tons of room to make huge, high speed carves in open steeps.


yea what he said


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I think you should look at the K2 Gyrator. It combines legendary K2 performance. Sure its not a rome but check these specs.

Effortless float replaces any and all leg burn while a slightly stiffer nose and tail increase pop and provide stability whether you're dropping a pillow line or sticking a 60 foot tabletop. No directional board limitations and Hyper Progressive sidecut lets you float through the deep stuff while still handling groomers and flats with ease. Fast, stable, and fun. Either you're in or you're left behind!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

eat shit and die


----------



## allannn (Feb 17, 2009)

never summer legacy.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

what about the bataleon enemy? isnt it one of the fastest if not the fastest board you can get?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

crazyface said:


> what about the bataleon enemy? isnt it one of the fastest if not the fastest board you can get?



I'm thinking of getting a freeride board too. Currently have my eye on NeverSummer Premier F1-R (Rocker) out next year or the NeverSummer Titan but I also heard good things about the bataleon enemy.

Unfortunately, I don't have experiences with these boards. Which board above is the fastest ride?

Thx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

People keep talkin bout the length of their board. When in reality, it's the effective edge, flex, camber, and sidecut radius that really tells you how it handles. I think when you buy a board, it's length has the least to do with it's handling.


----------

